# Eskimo QuickFlip II Deluxe Ice Shack



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its getting near enough to the season to start advertising this. Only reason I'm selling is to upgrade to a bigger one.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=8405080&cat=187

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SOLD


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting one, would you recommend it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

idiot with a bow said:


> I'm thinking of getting one, would you recommend it?


Yup... I loved mine. I only got sold it to upgrade to something bigger. They are super sturdy, really easy to set up and ROOMY inside. I still have the pictures I used on KSL when I sold mine if you want to see better pictures of one set up.

-DallanC


----------

